

CapsLockScript: like JavaScript, just louder - rvagg
https://github.com/rvagg/CAPSLOCKSCRIPT

======
deoxxa
Why was the title changed to say "CapsLockScript"? I can't see it ever
referred to as that in the actual documentation.

~~~
rvagg
MODERATOR CASISM, IT _WAS_ CAPSLOCKSCRIPT

------
TazeTSchnitzel
now someone just needs to make wussscript, for us less brave and bold
individuals.

